# Ariens deluxe 30 noise while accelerating only



## Carlosp (Feb 1, 2021)

Hey guys, I have a ariens deluxe 30 snow blower and when I accelerate I am hearing a banging noise coming from the transfer case. It’s only when I press down yo accelerate. The wheels do move but the noise doesn’t sound good so I just stopped using it. Any idea of what it can be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Carlosp, welcome to the tractor forum.

It might be a universal joint with bearings badly worn. Check it out.


----------



## Carlosp (Feb 1, 2021)

BigT said:


> Howdy Carlosp, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> It might be a universal joint with bearings badly worn. Check it out.


Thank you bigT, doesn’t sound expensive lol I will open it up soon and see if I can replace it if that’s the issue:


----------

